# Commercial shoot



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Had fun doing a commercial shoot for Smart Balance.

I'm the second from the left, the chef in the middle is an actor, to his right one of my peers, and far left and far right are students. It took nearly 8 hours to shoot a 30 second commercial. It really was fun though. Look for my big 15 seconds of fame coming soon


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

BRAVO!
What fun! :bounce: I can't wait to see it.
And wouldn't you know that only the real chefs have pens clipped to their jackets!  That's a detail someone on the set should have caught for the actor. :lol: 
What in the world kept you folks interested for 8 hours?!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Good catch Emily, and wouldn't ya know it, the one person who looks totally out of place is the actor!
Lookin good there Brad "ole boy"!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I wonder why they even bothered hiring an actor. You look fabulous, as always, Brad! Let us know when it airs. 

Also, any recipes you can recommend, using Smart Balance?:lol:


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Great job!
When/where does it air?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I know, it's pretty funny actually. All the dishes we prepared had no Smart Balance used in them.They would strategically place the product for the shot.You know I didn't read the release I had to sign. Hope I don't get sued for saying that. 

They just finished the final cut so it should be out shortly. Supposedly nation wide.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

no side towel on actor boy either!! always need one (or more if you're me) handy.
kathee


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Great job Brad-you look great!
BTW-Why so MANY pens? and did you meet the stylist? and can you reveal his/her name?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

FNF...this is the company's link that did the production.
http://fortproductions.com/

Fort Productions, inc
Looks like there site is under construction. Very professional company (as far as I can tell) As far as the pens, I color code all my lesson plans and assignments per day. Just helps with a quick reference.


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Did you make the food? Did you eat it? Was it hot? How was it?
You all look really good and I am looking forward to seeing you on tv :talk:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

It's obvious they hired you for your looks! I keep forgetting how cute you are !


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I saw it yesterday! I was in the gym at the time, and my buddy was wondering why I was glued to the Smart Balance commercial.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

great work! did you get your sag card?

have you been getting many scripts......:smiles: 

cheers to the beginning of a long, well paying career in the moving picture industry!:lol:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I saw this today - just like in the photos. It looked really good except I didn't have to sound on (I mute commercials.) By the time I realized what it was, it was too late. It's sure to be on again though so I'll un-mute next time.

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I can't believe I'll be watching for a commercial, but be assured I will for this one. It's nice to see your smiling face! The actor looks like he's wearing his daddy's coat and toque. 

I use this product daily for my egg white omelet- it's pretty good, too. 

First "Dinner and a Movie", now this. Do you have an agent yet? You're going to need one!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

WOW....how fun!!! figured margarine would not be in a dish you'd actually sit down to eat.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I saw it, I saw it!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: It was on during "NCIS," last Tuesday. Luckily, we'd taped it and were watching it the next night. As we were fast-forwarding through the commercials I caught a glimpse of the product and the chefs' whites and yelled "stop, stop! It's Brad!!!" So we rewound and watched it a couple of times  . Very cool.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Talk about timing-- I was just back reading and read Cape's post yesterday- and then saw the comercial last nite!! How cool! 
Cape- can we have your autograph????


----------

